# Kiiro DA-AV5 Home Cinema System



## tobymac (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm playing DVD's with 5.1 dolby digital output on my Sumvision dvd player connected to my Kiiro DA-AV5 via optical cable. DVD player is connected to my Samsung tv via hdmi.

Problem is that the Kiiro won't play them in dolby digital mode, just dolby prologic and when I press the mode button it bypasses the dolby digital selection.

Anyone got any ideas on how to overcome this please?


----------

